# my band's first show a few days ago



## helloapocalypse (Oct 5, 2006)

here's one of the songs we performed. people were saying the guitars were too loud and blaming me for it but i couldn't hear myself at all during the show and watching our set again i can't hear myself so it was our other guitarist, lol. i'm the one on the right, by the way. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyLe0kIG_N0 what do you guys think?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The recording is way too muddy to give you a good review. At points it sounds pretty good. Not much you can do about that without a professional recording rig on site.


----------



## helloapocalypse (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah, we'll try get a professional recording rig soon. and by soon i mean like... when we have monies and a fanbase, lol.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I hear ya... it's not cheap. But keep up the live work, it will only get better the more time you spend on stage.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If I can offer a little advice, the reason people were telling you that your guitar was too loud and also the reason you couldn't hear it is because you placed your amp on the floor aiming at your legs and at the audience.

Try putting it on a chair and/or tilting it back to aim at your head.

I guarantee you'll be turning it WAY down without anyone asking you to.

It's a common mistake made by young bands and sadly by some more experienxced bands.

Actually, I recommend putting the amps at side stage facing across the stage. You'll hear yourself much better and so will the guys on the other side of the stage. Also the sound man won't be getting blasted by guitar and the overall sound out front will be much better.

Keeping stage volume down always results in a cleaner mix out front. That doesn't mean you have to play like you're in a library, but if you want it loud and clean out front, let the PA do the heavy lifting.

Too hard to really assess the performance from the clip but it looks cool. 


Rock on


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

The problem I hear is that you are on a small tight stage and there is way to much cymbal bashing. The top end is polluted with the constant ringing of cymbals, so you can't hear anything else in the top end - the vocals are totally masked and you can't make out the vocalist at all.

In close quarters drummers have to excersise control and keep a handle on their volume, which is not a very easy thing to accomplish for allot of players.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ahh the old put the leash on the drummer trick :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

HAMM is right with his comments. Did you have a soundman? Are the drums and cymbals mike'd?
The guitar was so loud in this 'mix' that when the girl started to sing, I thought it was a TalkBox, ha ha. Seemed like the guitar lines were coming from her mouth. She's cute, but I'm into female singers.

I'd hire a good sound man and listen to his/her advice on individual levels. The clip was so irritating I couldn't listen to the entire thing but that's not saying the music was bad.

You asked for constructive criticism, please take it in good faith. All the best on making improvements.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I'd say move around more... but damn that looks like a tight space.


----------



## helloapocalypse (Oct 5, 2006)

thanks for the advice. it's helping me out a lot and i'm gonna share this shit with the others, lol. about moving around more, i would've moved around a lot more if i could actually hear what i was playing. that kinda pissed me off so i didn't do much but headbang.


----------



## helloapocalypse (Oct 5, 2006)

the sound's kinda better on this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Js8y1_7Q0pk lol.


----------

